# Moonbus INTERIOR kit



## stargazer (Oct 13, 2001)

see here (scroll down page)

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=81595


Stargazer


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Looks good, Ian!


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

stargazer said:


> see here (scroll down page)
> 
> http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=81595
> 
> ...


I got the following message when I clicked on your link;
"Please enter your username and password to log in.

Username:	
Password:	
Log me on automatically each visit: "


----------



## stargazer (Oct 13, 2001)

Ahhh I forgot starship had changed the access.....

Paulbo indicated in the linked thread that he would soon start work on a moonbus interior so I comtacted him..

here is the gist of what I posted.

I have only 'just' recently seen this thread. ....and have sent Paul a 'heads up' about 

1/55 masters for a resin Interior kit that I started as soon as I found out about the Aurora 'moonbus re-make'. 

Paul is ok with it... I did not want to tread on toes. 

My masters are with Blappy in Canada right now for casting. 

I had planed a whole new moonbus in 1/48 scale..but realized that the 'new' kit being only an inch or so shorter than my resin kit would have been, would make mine difficult to sell... and as I had already done a lot of research and drawings I figured on converting the interior to fit the Aurora kit. 


I was not going to say anything for awhile ...but due to circumstances I figured it best to let Paul know.

pictures here 

http://www.planet3earth.co.uk/moonbus-interior.htm


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

stargazer said:


> pictures here
> 
> http://www.planet3earth.co.uk/moonbus-interior.htm


Very nice mods thanks for the link. The only major thing missing is the correct angle for the filming model's exterior window struts, although the 'Aurora' ones are representative of their shape as depicted in the interior set movie scenes.


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Only recently got back into modeling so *not familiar* with all this after-market production. I don't mean to be snarky but why would I buy this interior kit, is the Moebius repop lacking or inferior?  It looks very nicely done so kudos for that.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The original kit interior isn't accurate, but Ian's is. The same goes for 99.9% of the aftermarket products out there - we strive to "fix" any of a kit's shortcomings.

In the moon bus's case the kit is over 40 years old so not as much care went into its design and production as is the case with more modern kits - such as anything else from Moebius.


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Seemed accurate enough when I was a kid  Guess it's not a correction that was feasible for Moebius to do since they are working with the original molds or to make additional tooling for. Thanks for the reply, I'll have to consider purchasing this interior since the Moonbus is my "Jupiter 2". Probably your etch set too (I've asked a nooby question about that as well), light sheet and LED's. Wait, I'm electronically challenged - pre-assembled light kit anyone?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Actually, I should have said that the kit's interior has an OK resemblance to the set, but the proportions are way off and some of the details are just plain wrong. From what I've seen of Ian's interior, he's done a good job of duplicating the set.


----------

